# Smoked Jerk Chicken Wings



## scarbelly

We had a cocktail hour in the neighborhood and we were the hosts - here are the smoked wings

*Jamaican Jerk Seasoning Recipe *

Hot and spicy, with a wildly sweet and smokey aroma! It is wonderful on pork, chicken and seafood. This recipe is intended for rotisserie or indirect grilling methods but can also be used for roasting meats in the oven. 

SERVES 6 

3 tablespoons fresh thyme
2 tablespoons fresh gingerroot, about 1 . 1/2 inches 
2 tablespoons ground allspice
1 tablespoon black peppercorns
2 tablespoons soy sauce
2 tablespoons oil 
1 tablespoon vinegar
2 tablespoons pineapple juice 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons salt
2 bunches green onions
2 fresh scotch bonnet peppers  or habanero peppers
6-8 garlic cloves, depending on size
2 fresh limes, juice of
Marinate for several hours then smoke at 225 for 3 hours - I finish on the grill for a firmer skin

 

Here they are plated


----------



## rbranstner

OH man those look great. I am starving after having a few beers and I could really go for a bunch of those right about now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## meateater

Those look great, you should wiki that recipe. The only problem I see is that it serves 6, I think i could take on that platefull myself.


----------



## scarbelly

Someone asked me for these the other day and I just ran across them again.

These are a great appetizer for a party


----------



## SmokinAl

Man Scar, I'm copying your recipies all over the place. This one really looks good.


----------



## beer-b-q

Great Looking Wings Gary,  I copied your recipe...


----------

